# 3 Questions for You All.



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2012)

1. What are games you thought you would hate, but ended up falling in love with?
2. What are games you thought you would love but, ended up despising with every fiber of your being?
3. What is a game *this generation* you felt did well, but deserved more praise?

I was dead certain I was going to despise Xenoblade because I can't stand those style of RPG's. I'd be here all day if I explained every reason why I love this wonderful game so much. Just lots to do, not linear like others of it's breed, and damn hard! Great job to Monolith. 
I thought I'd hate this obscure game Bodycount because it looked like a CoD clone. I ended up liking it's scoring mechanics, sound, music, color schemes, and strange hard aim style. The guns were nice too.

I thought I was going to love Skyward Sword...I don't wanna talk about it. No it was not motion controls (primarily) or the art style. I'm just glad I beat it and got it out of my face.
Other M, while people complained about Samus, which is understandable, I didn't like the story emphasis, missile usage, prescripted events, lack of morph ball puzzles, and no music. I also felt that it didn't hold your hand, but both hands, gave you training wheels on your tricycle, and spoon fed you (concentrate? really?). They did TRY and certain things felt nice. I was happy to see ol' Phantoon, a 3D speedbooster and some puzzles were nice. But the rest was ugly. Not even a main final boss. That game had very little idea of what it was doing in my opinion.

And a great game I feel didn't get good momentum was Excitebots. Just a lot better than Truck. Lots of personality with the robots even if they were quiet. Great track quality, goofy yet enjoyable soundtrack, tons to unlock, and just a real colorful racer with a lot of work.

Strictly opinion. If you like or hate anything mentioned by me or anyone else, that's cool.


----------



## LizardKing (May 16, 2012)

1) Has yet to happen. If I think I'll hate it I don't bother playing it.
2) Has yet to happen. I never get excited enough over a game for such a thing.
3) Stalker. Like Oblivion, it really needs modding to reach its full potential, but it's _so good_ once you get it set up how you like it.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 16, 2012)

1. Dreamfall, totally through it was going to be some garbage game, with no story. Proved me oh so very wrong.
2. None really, I don't get that excited over games.
3. Primal, it never got the publicity it deserved. Sony was even planning on making a Primal 2, but it never got made. 16Volt did the soundtrack for the game too.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (May 16, 2012)

1. Rayman Origins. After the total fuck-up of the series I thought it would go down the same route, but I was pleasantly surprised.
2. I can't say I've ever hated a game, but oblivion was a disappointment after the awesomeness that was Morrowind. The graphics were irritating, the levelling system was worse than finding dead babies littered across your bedroom, and the game bottlefed and held your hand from beginning to end.
3. Metro 2033 needs more recognition for some brilliant atmosphere, Rise of Legends for being one of the best strategy games out there, and Empires: Dawn of the modern world for the same reason as Rise of Legends.
Also, have you noticed how good Ukrainians are at making Post apocalyptic games?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> 3) Stalker. Like Oblivion, it really needs modding to reach its full potential, but it's _so good_ once you get it set up how you like it.



I have yet to see any footage or screenshots of that game at all. People talk about it a lot though. I'm gonna go look it up now.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 16, 2012)

1) the saints row series. i really didn't like the way it came off but it's so damn fun.
2) not really happened yet
3) SKULLGIRLS! it's about as good if not better as the main known fighters and is balanced and all the characters have so much to them.


----------



## veeno (May 16, 2012)

1.Death smiles

2.rage

3.Dino crysis?


----------



## Xeno (May 16, 2012)

1. Kingdom Hearts, I thought it kind of complicated before I played it.

2. Dead Island, the game was terrible in my opinion.

3. I have no idea.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 16, 2012)

_1. What are games you thought you would hate, but ended up falling in love with?_
*I thought Mass Effect 2 looked like your average boring war shooter, when I first saw my fiance playing it.
I finally gave it a shot, shortly before Mass Effect 3 came out, and thought it was great.
And then I proceeded to play the rest of the series.
*_

2. What are games you thought you would love but, ended up despising with every fiber of your being?_
*I don't "despise" them, but Blaster Master: Blasting Again and Overdrive really disappointed me.* *I've never played the Genesis or Gameboy games, and I thought the original NES one was amazing.
Sadly, with the sequels, they just didn't add the same level of colorful environments and interesting music and useful upgrades, among other things I loved about the original.*

*A game I thought might be "just okay" or surprisingly good, because of its praise, was Kingdom Hearts. Fucking haaaated that shit.*
_

3. What is a game *this generation* you felt did well, but deserved more praise?_
*But if it did well, it wasn't exactly in need of more praise?*
*What more do you need?*


----------



## Vukasin (May 16, 2012)

1. If I think that I'm going to hate a game, I don't buy it. So I have nothing for this question.

2. Prototype. I didn't despise it, but it wasn't as good as I thought it was going to be.

3. Mirrors Edge. It was a new and interesting idea for a game, and I really liked it. I thought it was pulled of pretty well. It's tied with Bayonetta for the title of my favourite game.


----------



## starmeness (May 17, 2012)

1. Nothing really, I only purchase games I enjoy.
2. Mass Effect 3
3. Lost Planet 2, though I'm not ignorant of it's shortcomings.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> 1. Rayman Origins. After the total fuck-up of the series I thought it would go down the same route, but I was pleasantly surprised.
> 2. I can't say I've ever hated a game, but oblivion was a disappointment after the awesomeness that was Morrowind. The graphics were irritating, the levelling system was worse than finding dead babies littered across your bedroom, and the game bottlefed and held your hand from beginning to end.
> 
> Also, have you noticed how good Ukrainians are at making Post apocalyptic games?



Woooow... I always heard good things about Morrowind. I'm loving Skyrim now, but I'll take that into consideration. You remind me of someone who actually hated Mario 64 for legitimate reasons that I could see someone not liking. Always pleases me to see different (rational) ways of thinking. I have never played a Ukranian game I think. I avoid most post apocalyptic titles. Rage was the last one I'll ever buy unless I see a Fallout 4 or Bulletstorm 2.



veeno said:


> 1.Death smiles
> 
> 2.rage



Surprisingly, I hated both. For one, I can't stand loli or gothic stylization and I just felt uncomfortable with the double side scrolling gameplay. Music was my least favorite Cave soundtrack also. The only game from them I find worse is Guwange. Now Ketsui...datsa gud game. :0 And Rage? I never played a game so lazy it deteriorated and quit loading after a certain amount of play time. Just because you put id and easter eggs in a game will not make it good.



Vukasin said:


> 1. If I think that I'm going to hate a game, I don't buy it. So I have nothing for this question.
> 
> 3. Mirrors Edge. It was a new and interesting idea for a game, and I really liked it. I thought it was pulled of pretty well. It's tied with Bayonetta for the title of my favourite game.


 
I'm seeing this a lot. I don't just _buy_ games I think I'd hate to the ones assuming this. I usually see a demo and play it or watch my friends play it and want it if it's good. Bodycount was a demo. And Mirror's Edge was DAMN good. I usually don't like EA, but that was a goddamn masterpiece. You have the tastes of a sir.


----------



## Aidy (May 17, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> 1. What are games you thought you would hate, but ended up falling in love with?
> 2. What are games you thought you would love but, ended up despising with every fiber of your being?
> 3. What is a game *this generation* you felt did well, but deserved more praise?



1. Uh.. Hard one. I don't usually think I'm going to 'hate' a game before I play it simply because there's no point judging something from things like screenshots and videos. That just shows you what it looks like, sounds like and plays like. I have to play it to decide whether or not I like it or not. But I didn't really imagine I'd like Shogun 2 that much simply because I'm still in love with the older TW games. I suppose Diablo 1 might be another, that was the first RPG I ever played and that's what made me fall in love with the genre as a whole.

2. Halo 2, Halo 3, every CoD game after the 4th one, Fallout 3 (Come on Bethesda, you killed the series for me >:c). Stuff like that really. Can't say much more on this.

3. Another difficult one. See, at the time Morrowind got loads of praise, but nowadays only people who actually played it and were around during its release would know how amazing it actually is. It is better than Skyrim and Oblivion by miles, but unfortunately the newer fans won't play it because it doesn't look as pretty. So that could still do with a lot more love right now, same goes for World In Conflict, Sniper Elite V2 and Dead Island.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2012)

Now I feel bad. I didn't know about Elder Scrolls until Oblivion shook the world and nobody would shut up about it )and I loved Fallout 3 :x). I could never get a hold of Morrowind when people told me how great it was. At least not a PC copy. And FUCK purchasing used games over the internet. But, I'm not much of an FPS kind of guy myself. I like Halo because it doesn't really stay the same each installment, but the genre hasn't been the same for me since the N64 days. I'm sure people can guess one of the reasons why; a lone Indian with a knife and balls...fightin' dinosaurs 'n' shit.


----------



## Maisuki (May 18, 2012)

1) Hasn't happened yet
2) TORtanic
3) Bastion


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2012)

Well, after looking it up (I didn't know it was a term) I didn't think it would fail this fast. Shame. I don't think they'd get another SW game like Battlefront or Rogue Squadron.


----------



## Aidy (May 19, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Now I feel bad. I didn't know about Elder Scrolls until Oblivion shook the world and nobody would shut up about it )and I loved Fallout 3 :x). I could never get a hold of Morrowind when people told me how great it was. At least not a PC copy. And FUCK purchasing used games over the internet. But, I'm not much of an FPS kind of guy myself. I like Halo because it doesn't really stay the same each installment, but the genre hasn't been the same for me since the N64 days. I'm sure people can guess one of the reasons why; a lone Indian with a knife and balls...fightin' dinosaurs 'n' shit.



Meh, I didn't like FO3 because it didn't feel like a proper Fallout game. It just felt like Oblivion with guns, new textures and in the future really. The story wasn't too interesting for me either, I dunno why. Oh well, not saying it was a bad game, I just don't think it deserved the hype it got.

And ah, Turok. The good times c':


----------



## Cain (May 20, 2012)

1. Skyrim. I hadn't played Elder Scrolls before, and thought it was just some game in the region of WoW, which I hate. Of course, when I finally played Skyrim, I CAME.
2. Call Of Duty, from Black Ops onwards. I used to be a CoDFag, but I switched over to Battlefield when I got the chance. Now I see how crap COD is, just a money-making scheme by Activision to get richer.
3. I think someone mentioned Metro 2033? That. After playing the game, buggy, but enthralling, I read the book, and man it's awesome. The game scared me half to death, with dem jumpscares, and it's a really really good idea for a game if they developed on it. I remember seeing something about a DLC or sequel called Last Light, or something? But apparently that wasn't that good.


----------



## Randolph (May 20, 2012)

> 1. What are games you thought you would hate, but ended up falling in love with?


Minecraft.

I originally didn't understand all the hype, but that's back when I thought classic was pretty much the gist of the game.
Then my little brother pirated beta 1.3 or something and I was hooked.
Then unhooked.
Then hooked again.
Then unhooked again.
And so on.


> 2. What are games you thought you would love but, ended up despising with every fiber of your being?


Left 4 Dead

It's so generic and bland it's almost comedic.

I like to think of it as a really long April Fool's prank.

... that just won't fucking end.


> 3. What is a game *this generation* you felt did well, but deserved more praise?


*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

Oh man...


----------



## Aidy (May 20, 2012)

Cain said:


> 3. I think someone mentioned Metro 2033? That. After playing the game, buggy, but enthralling, I read the book, and man it's awesome. The game scared me half to death, with dem jumpscares, and it's a really really good idea for a game if they developed on it. I remember seeing something about a DLC or sequel called Last Light, or something? But apparently that wasn't that good.



Well considering how the sequel hasn't even been released yet, nor have any reviewers tried it I don't think anybody has the right to say it's not good. There's no DLC for Metro 2033 yet, there's just that - Metro 2033.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 21, 2012)

> 1. What are games you thought you would hate, but ended up falling in love with?



This has yet to happen to me. It seems really stupid to bother playing something that I'm pretty sure I'm going to hate. The one time I've broken this rule was when I played New Super Mario Bros. Wii, and I was not disappointed, and realistically, playing it has only intensified my hatred of the Mario series.


> 2. What are games you thought you would love but, ended up despising with every fiber of your being?



I'll buy day one releases on occasion, but I never do it with the intent that I'm potentially going to love it, merely because I expect that it will hold my attention and that I'll enjoy it. Even then, game would pretty much have to be unplayable before I'd ever express hatred for it. Either that or it would have to be a Mario game, though let's face it, the two aren't mutually exclusive.


> 3. What is a game *this generation* you felt did well, but deserved more praise?



Hard to say. I'd probably say Terraria, since it has such addictive gameplay and is well designed enough that it can literally stand on its own merits. While it takes on many aspects of the formula that makes Minecraft so addictive and places them in a 2D realm, the game itself has expanded on the idea and made itself into so much more than simply "Minecraft in 2D." I have to say I was pleasantly surprised at just how much time and effort I ended up sinking into it, and I'm a little sad that I haven't touched it since January.



Pachi-O said:


> Well, after looking it up (I didn't know it was a  term) I didn't think it would fail this fast. Shame. I don't think  they'd get another SW game like Battlefront or Rogue Squadron.



TOR wasn't that bad in my opinion. I went into the game expecting a time-sink with and engaging plot and a pretty basic combat system and that's exactly what I got. Suki is just butthurt because it's more of the same combat system that's existed since WoW and that Bioware opted to use their shitty Hero engine to produce it, rather than using something that's actually been refined to something somewhat useable (see TERA and the Unreal engine). In all honesty, I had a lot of fun playing it and I intend to go back and play it some more once I reach a better time balance in my life.

It deeply disappoints me, though, that Bethesda is not only creating a TES MMO, which in of itself is a fucking awful idea, but also that they've decided to use the same Hero engine that TOR is currently running. >_>

EDIT: Forgot to mention that TOR also has a pretty lackluster end-game as well, from what I've heard. I personally got my Shadow to 42 and then finished the semester and have since then been playing TERA.


----------



## Alkatraz (May 22, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with using Hero Engine. It's an awsome engine capable of making awsome games. A game being bad is a result of a bad dev team.


----------



## Reito (May 22, 2012)

1. Call of Duty, 4 and later, for the sheer arcadey fun of it

2. Battlefield 3 [damn you flashlight, damn you...]

3. Team Fortress 2 always needs more praise


----------



## Bando (May 22, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> 3. Mirrors Edge. It was a new and interesting idea for a game, and I really liked it. I thought it was pulled of pretty well. It's tied with Bayonetta for the title of my favourite game.


I really loved Mirror's Edge. Very fun and intuitive gameplay, although *fuck* runner cops with a cactus.

Now, for my list thing:

1. Gran Turismo 5. I've always been a fan of more arcade-style racing games, so I was pretty unsure about a simulator. I now refuse to go back from anything but simulation racing games.
2. Every single CAWADOODY game after CoD 4. I bought MW2, and ended up hating it after a month along with every single one of the franchise that followed.
3. Metal Gear Solid 4. The amount of detail put into the game and its storytelling is _fantastic._â€‹


----------



## Randolph (May 22, 2012)

Reito said:


> 3. Team Fortress 2 always needs more praise


Are you shitting me? TF2's one of the most mainstream shooters out there.


----------



## Sergalmedic (May 22, 2012)

1. When I had my first glance at Paper Mario back in 2001, I laughed at it and brushed it off. But once I actually started to learn more and more about the game, I got really interested in it. I remember going to Wal-Mart one day with my mom to buy it and the old guy at the electronics section telling me rather nonchalantly that they didn't have it and he didn't know when they were going to get more in. I was actually kinda upset (I was just a second-grader back then, but still!). Then a week later, I remember mom telling me to be absolutely sure to look under our living room couch when I got home from school. I did, and there it was, and I was _ecstatic_--and I enjoyed everything that game had to offer. To this day, I still replay the game every now and again. In fact, I have a file in progress that I started a couple weeks ago--as a sophomore in college, and in spite of having beaten the game at least four or five times, I'm still having fun with it.

2. I thought I was going to love Sonic Heroes. _Heh._

3. I haven't really done a whole lot of gaming with this generation to be honest, but I really liked WarioWare: Smooth Moves.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 23, 2012)

Alkatraz said:


> There's nothing wrong with using Hero Engine. It's an awsome engine capable of making awsome games. A game being bad is a result of a bad dev team.



The Hero Engine is pretty poorly optimized, dude. At least I get consistent frame in TERA (which runs on the Unreal Engine), in TOR, I'd get good frames most of the time, then get weird frame drops not related to latency. When I can go to Hoth and experience pretty much no FPS drop, and then go play a game of Huttball and get some of the worst frames I've experienced in a game run on this machine, there's something wrong with the engine itself.


----------



## Littlerock (May 23, 2012)

1. Twilight Princess. I thought the hype and graphics would have killed it, and I'd heard it was so shit. But I ended up enjoying the hell out of it, exploring all of the pretty little nooks and crannies.
2. Shamus. It's for the GB/GBA, and I picked it up at a pawn shop for $3. The label image is that of a picture of a robot wearing a Sherlocke Holmes-style-outfit, throwing daggers at other robots, who are wielding laser-pistols at the first robot. Suffice to say that it looks EPIC. Unfortunately, I have never played a more annoying game with a shittier backstory. You are a ROBOT who has an EVIL TWIN ROBOT that looks NOTHING LIKE YOU and he is EVIL OR SOMETHING so you have to GO SOMEWHERE and throw your INFINITE DAGGERS at respawning, unidentifiable ENEMIES who all sort of look like LEEVERS. To play, you walk around a randomly-created maze, killing shooty-leever things, finding some keys that are just lying there (at random), then open some doors. If you stand still too long, the EVIL ROBOT TWIN will enter the screen and attack you (he's totally invincible). The opening title music is a bastardization of the _Alfred Hitchcock Hour_'s themesong. It's just a fucking terrible game.
3. Define 'generation'. Since I haven't played many newer games, I'm just gonna have to go with Boktai. The first-ever game to implement the sun's rays into gameplay, it turned out to be a rather enjoyable game. Pretty simple, but the first several playthroughs were effectively challenging.


----------



## Reito (May 23, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Are you shitting me? TF2's one of the most mainstream shooters out there.



As someone who has played it since orange box, I stand by what I said >.>


----------



## Judge Spear (May 26, 2012)

Dobereiner said:


> 2. I thought I was going to love Sonic Heroes. _Heh._
> 
> 3. I haven't really done a whole lot of gaming with this generation to be honest, but I really liked WarioWare: Smooth Moves.



Ah Sonic Heroes. Not the Worst Sonic game I've played, but had great potential to be a wild game. Very colorful, though. And you can't go wrong with Wario. But, you shouldn't give up on this gen if that's the reason. Even Xbox has some gems you really have to look for imo anyway.



barefootfoof said:


> 1. Twilight Princess. I thought the hype and graphics would have killed it, and I'd heard it was so shit. But I ended up enjoying the hell out of it, exploring all of the pretty little nooks and crannies.
> 3. Define 'generation'. Since I haven't played many newer games, I'm just gonna have to go with Boktai. The first-ever game to implement the sun's rays into gameplay, it turned out to be a rather enjoyable game. Pretty simple, but the first several playthroughs were effectively challenging.



TP was a beautiful ass game which is an infinite+ amount of universes more than I can say about Skyward Sword. I hate that game more than all Modern Warfares combined. _Quote me_. Worst Wii title I own. Don't know why I 100% it. Guess so I can have real credibility for the ones who call me biased or ignorant. >.>
And by generation, I mean modern PC, DS, PSP, Vita, 3DS, 360, PS3, and Wii.



Reito said:


> As someone who has played it since orange box, I stand by what I said >.>



He's right, dude. TF2 is astronomically popular. BUT, who doesn't want more, I guess.


----------



## Coty-Coyote (May 26, 2012)

1. Uncharted looked terrible. But after I put up with the cartoony graphics of the first few jungle scenes I couldn't put it down.
2. Resistance 2. I had high hopes for it but it was trash.
3. I don't think I have ever seen a worthwhile game that didn't have a decent fan base.


----------



## Rilvor (May 27, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> 1. What are games you thought you would hate, but ended up falling in love with?
> 2. What are games you thought you would love but, ended up despising with every fiber of your being?
> 3. What is a game *this generation* you felt did well, but deserved more praise?



1. Paper Mario is the best example I could ever think of.
2. Metroid: Other M. Why so childish writing?
3. I felt the newest Serious Sam games deserved much more, but so it has always been.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 27, 2012)

Uh...my post didn't show up.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 28, 2012)

1. What game you thought you would hate, but ended up falling in love with? *Mass Effect.*
2. What game you thought you would love but, ended up despising with every fiber of your being? *Mass Effect 3.*
3. What game *this generation* you felt did well, but deserved more praise?* Mass Effect 2.*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 28, 2012)

1: Idk, I don't buy games I think I'll hate
2: Battlefield 3
3: Red Orchestra 2


----------



## Bojog (May 28, 2012)

1- I don't really have any like that.  The closest I can think of is Wii Sports Resort (I hate sports games but that one's amazing) or maybe Kingdom Hearts (I was really turned off by seeing Disney characters on the back, but I was curious).

2- Final Fantasy 13.  It was just horrible in so many ways- worst installment of the entire series.

3- Flower.  Everyone who's played Flower seems to love it, but it still seems like almost no one knows about it.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 28, 2012)

Wow. You and I are vastly different from each other. 13 was the only FF I like. And damn, I'd like a PS3. Never played (don't worry, I've seen it) Flower.


----------



## Bojog (May 28, 2012)

Final Fantasy 13 looked beautiful, but I really wasn't crazy about a lot of things.  Most of all I thought the plot and characters were lacking.  The battle system was really fun at first, but once I found a strategy that worked 90% of the time, battles were just like watching the same action scene from a movie over and over again.  It was without a doubt the most visually stunning installment though; everything about the game looked amazing.


----------



## Reito (May 28, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> He's right, dude. TF2 is astronomically popular. BUT, who doesn't want more, I guess.



Again, as someone who played it since it was "That one game that came with portal" I still think it needs more praise

Honestly, how many other 5 year old FPSs still do as well as TF2?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 29, 2012)

Bojog said:


> Final Fantasy 13 looked beautiful, but I really wasn't crazy about a lot of things.  Most of all I thought the plot and characters were lacking.  The battle system was really fun at first, but once I found a strategy that worked 90% of the time, battles were just like watching the same action scene from a movie over and over again.  It was without a doubt the most visually stunning installment though; everything about the game looked amazing.



It's funny, I found all the other installments to be less like games and more like movies. I'm not a fan of JRPG's though, so I guess I can't have a professional opinion on the matter. I was just happy that the cutscenes were skippable, the battle system didn't leave me feeling empty for most of the game, and no random battles. It apparently went sandbox at a certain point too. I'm certain not on the scale of Skyrim (not in regards to size) so that's pretty cool.
And at least you can find something good in it. I met people at my college who didn't even want to be my friend because I liked it over the rest. It's that poorly received. :I



Reito said:


> Again, as someone who played it since it was "That one game that came with portal" I still think it needs more praise
> 
> Honestly, how many other 5 year old FPSs still do as well as TF2?



Not a lot, but you'd have to explain why that matters. Not trying to be a smartass. I just don't see the relevance. 
And like I said, maybe you just want it more popular, than it already is. I didn't place a limit. If YOU feel it needs more praise, cool. We were just letting you know it is indeed a huge internet and mainstream phenomenon.


----------



## zachhart12 (May 29, 2012)

1.  Alan Wake, Zombie Panic Source, Others I don't remember.
2.  Gears of War.
3.  No idea.


----------



## ThisisGabe (May 29, 2012)

1. Blockles on OMGPOP.
2. The newest Super Smash Bros.
3. Portal 2.. especially the backstory. Omgz.. too much thought was put into that and it needs exploration like a new movie or something. Totally loved the detail behind it.


----------



## DW_ (May 29, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> 1. What are games you thought you would hate, but ended up falling in love with?


Touhou, Gears of War.


Pachi-O said:


> 2. What are games you thought you would love but, ended up despising with every fiber of your being?


RC Revenge Pro mainly due to awful controls and car handling.


Pachi-O said:


> 3. What is a game *this generation* you felt did well, but deserved more praise?


HAZE, mostly due to the fact that even if unfinished, it was a solid shooter. It's a damn shame Crytek UK is a shell of what it was when it was Free Radical.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 29, 2012)

DW_ said:


> Touhou, Gears of War.
> 
> RC Revenge Pro mainly due to awful controls and car handling.
> 
> HAZE, mostly due to the fact that even if unfinished, it was a solid shooter. It's a damn shame Crytek UK is a shell of what it was when it was Free Radical.



Personally, I loathe Touhou for many reasons and Crytek used to be Free Radical? I had only seen the name in Time Splitters 3. What did they make?


----------



## DW_ (May 30, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> and Crytek used to be Free Radical? I had only seen the name in Time Splitters 3. What did they make?



A lot of the original FRD staff left or wew laid off after they were bought by Crytek in 2009, so yes, at one point the UK arm of Crytek was Free Radical. Crytek UK was responsible for Crysis 2's MP. FRD had the TS trilogy, Second Sight, HAZE and what would have been Star Wars Battlefront 3 and TimeSplitters 4.

As far as I know, the only remaining FRD employee I've heard of that works at Crytek UK is Graeme Norgate.

They also need to make a worthwhile shooter instead of "erryday I'm Crysis". Like I said, I know a ton of people who'd want both SWBF3 (which is being developed by a far inferior developer now afaik) and TS4.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2012)

You know what game I miss? Rogue Squadron. They were supposed to have a fourth one. Cancelled. :/


----------

